# Canon T3 with EF -S 18 - 55 mm IS II Lens!!!



## slikk (Jun 2, 2012)

This is literally my first post at this forum.   I am about to buy a SLR camera, Canon T3/T3i for my personal use.   I have little or no knowledge of lenses these cameras use... I am wondering 'EF-S 18-55mm IS II lens' that comes with T3 will be okay for basic use or would I have to buy another lens for this.   What other cameras are good for beginners who would like to start.  
Also is there a difference b/w y2k and t3i?
 Thanks.

EDIT:  From what I can infer, T3i is superior to T3 in the following departments.    self cleaning sensor, High true resolution, higer reolution screen,, flip out scree, external mic jack,  and built in focus.   Among these only the first two matter for my use.   T3 does have great battery life though!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes, the 18-55mm is a fine lens to start with. It's not a great lens, but it's practical for a beginner. You don't HAVE to buy another lens, but you may want to. I like shooting with prime lenses, other people like shooting with zooms. 

What does "Also is there a difference *b/w y2k* and t3i?" mean?


----------



## slikk (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I meant difference between canon t3 and t3i.

Sent from my futuristic phone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slikk (Jun 8, 2012)

Seriously no one?

Sent from my futuristic phone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EDL (Jun 8, 2012)

T3i also does 1080p video, T3 only does 720p.


----------



## hukim0531 (Jun 8, 2012)

Is T3 cheaper than T2i?  I don't know much about T3, but most people in another forum recommend T2i over T3.  1080p video is one of the reasons.  I can't remember the others.


----------



## jrizal (Jun 8, 2012)

The T3 is the lowest entry level model of Canon. Though the T2i is an older model (AFAIK) it has more features than the T3. Some comparison include the 12MP sensor of the T3 against the T2i/T3i, 720p video mode only, no self cleaning feature and no tilt swivel like the T3i. It is often price at $499 and was recently put on sale (at Fry's) for $399. At that price it is a good buy for a newbie with a limited budget. It is by no means a lemon. But it still takes decent pictures.


----------



## EDL (Jun 8, 2012)

T3 is generally cheaper than T2i, yes.  T2i seems to be running around $649 for the body and the 18-55 kit lens.  The T3i is around $749.  Now that I know the T4i is definitely out of my price range, the T3i is my choice, even over the T2i primarily because it has an articulated LCD.  That, to me is worth the $100 price premium.  I'm not sure, but I don't think the T2i does RAW+jpeg (it doesn't say it does on Canon's site), but the T3i does do RAW+jpeg.


----------



## ISO (Jun 8, 2012)

T2i does indeed to RAW+Jpeg, get a good card to handle all that data though!

T2i = T3i except for the damage prone swivel LCD, integrated Rf module for external flashes. 
T2i powers up 4x faster


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 8, 2012)

The T3 (without the "i") is the lowest end entry body in the Rebel line.  The T_i bodies (T1i, T2i, T3i, and the new T4i) are the top of the Rebel line.  The higher the number, the newer the body (Canon tends to refresh the Rebel bodies just about every year... so the T3i was the top of the Rebel line but they've now just announced the T4i (I don't think it starts shipping until the end of the month.)

As for lenses... this really depend on what you plan to shoot.  The EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 is intended to be a good consumer-grade lens that keeps the costs reasonable.  The image quality is decent.  Where it sacrifices a bit is that it doesn't have the fast "USM" focus motor, it doesn't have "internal focusing" (which means the end of the lens rotates as you focus) -- basically several features which don't directly influence image quality.  If you were shooting sports, you'd want a lens with a lower focal ratio and a faster focusing motor.  But as a general purpose lens for shooting "walking around" shots... the 18-55 is fine.  I wouldn't typically recommend you start buying different lenses until you've got the basics down ... and which point you'd have a stronger grasp on what qualities would be important in your next lens based on the type of shooting you enjoy.


----------



## randalh819 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi all, I'm in the same boat as the originator of this thread. I, however, already purchased my t3i. I was wondering if anyone knew of any cheap lense adapters that would allow me to use my SMC Pentax-A 1:2 50mm lens on my t3i. I found this one on amazon but I wasn't sure if it would work or not:

Amazon.com: Pentax PK Lens to Canon EOS EF Mount Adapter: Camera & Photo

Any help would be appreciated. My Pentax lens is in great shape and if I could use that on my t3i I'd rather do that than buying a new prime lens.

Thanks


----------

